# Mullen saying it how it is



## Tmpr111 (Apr 4, 2019)

https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/f...-scheduling-gators-state-florida-hiding-shot/


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2019)

Mullen is a goober smooch.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 5, 2019)

He's just laying the ground work for all kinds of excuses in the future as to why he can't win the East.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 5, 2019)

Tmpr111 said:


> https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/f...-scheduling-gators-state-florida-hiding-shot/



*Dan Mullen takes shot at Georgia: 'We play Florida State, they are trying to catch up to us'*


UGA v UF series Lifetime - Georgia - 52 wins, Florida - 43 wins. It's going to be 53-43 come this November.

Who's trying to catch up with who?


----------



## kingfish (Apr 5, 2019)

Ok, Ok, 53-43 you got us by 10, not the end of the world.  Chalk most of that that up to your man Vince Dooley, a great coach.  For some reason though, just can't help but think that maybe the Dawgs peaked in that national championship game a couple of years ago and that was as good as it gets.  Down hill from there.  You think you were disappointed in last season, just wait until this one.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 5, 2019)

kingfish said:


> Ok, Ok, 53-43 you got us by 10, not the end of the world.  Chalk most of that that up to your man Vince Dooley, a great coach.  For some reason though, just can't help but think that maybe the Dawgs peaked in that national championship game a couple of years ago and that was as good as it gets.  Down hill from there.  You think you were disappointed in last season, just wait until this one.


Uh oh. I gotta feeling that this thread is going to last a while


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 5, 2019)

kingfish said:


> Ok, Ok, 53-43 you got us by 10, not the end of the world.  Chalk most of that that up to your man Vince Dooley, a great coach.  For some reason though, just can't help but think that maybe the Dawgs peaked in that national championship game a couple of years ago and that was as good as it gets.  Down hill from there.  You think you were disappointed in last season, just wait until this one.


We peaked in the Natty and still beat the Gators the following year. We've won every division game the last 2. 

So I'm not too worried about the Gators. The only catching up Mullen has to do is on Kirby. And that's not happening.


----------



## HermanMerman (Apr 5, 2019)

According to the AJC, that isn't how it is.  

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-uga-schedule-kirby-mcgarity-mullen


----------



## TinKnocker (Apr 5, 2019)

GA has recently scheduled home/home games with Clemson, Texas, FSU and is currently in talks with Oklahoma. No one in the nation is scheduling home/home series on the level GA is right now. 

So no, GA isn't trying to "catch up" to Dopey Dan in scheduling. GA is BOATRACING Florida in scheduling. Kind of like the last couple times they played....................


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 5, 2019)

HermanMerman said:


> According to the AJC, that isn't how it is.
> 
> https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-uga-schedule-kirby-mcgarity-mullen




Well... Well... Lookie there...



> Auburn, like Tennessee, hasn’t had any regular seasons since 2006 where it has played two non-conference games against Power 5 competition.



Our 2 SEC bottom feeders have something else in common. Sissy schedules..


----------



## dixiecutter (Apr 5, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> GA has recently scheduled home/home games with Clemson, Texas, FSU and is currently in talks with Oklahoma. No one in the nation is scheduling home/home series on the level GA is right now.
> 
> So no, GA isn't trying to "catch up" to Dopey Dan in scheduling. GA is BOATRACING Florida in scheduling. Kind of like the last couple times they played....................


Auburn does


----------



## TinKnocker (Apr 5, 2019)

dixiecutter said:


> Auburn does


They do? Washington and Oregon are neutral sites games played once. I am talking home and home SERIES scheduling.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 5, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> They do? Washington and Oregon are neutral sites games played once. I am talking home and home SERIES scheduling.


Auburn doesn't.

And honestly I can't blame opponents. Who wants to play in the outhouse Auburn call's Jordan Hare?


----------



## dixiecutter (Apr 5, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> They do? Washington and Oregon are neutral sites games played once. I am talking home and home SERIES scheduling.


You're actually right, those neutral-site openers are the big deal now, which is sad. Home and homes are cool- always nice to keep the money on campus and travel to other locations, well, except Sanford in Athens. Whole place smells like a bathroom and the chicks there don't shave their legs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 5, 2019)

dixiecutter said:


> You're actually right, those neutral-site openers are the big deal now, which is sad. Home and homes are cool- always nice to keep the money on campus and travel to other locations, well, except Sanford in Athens. Whole place smells like a bathroom and the chicks there don't shave their legs.



Hold on now. It's been dang near half a century since they've won anything and they spend alot of time in jail BUT I wont pick on the Uga gals. The Dawgettes are simply amazing and run a close 2nd to the girls of Tally....????


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 5, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> GA has recently scheduled home/home games with Clemson, Texas, FSU and is currently in talks with Oklahoma. No one in the nation is scheduling home/home series on the level GA is right now.
> 
> So no, GA isn't trying to "catch up" to Dopey Dan in scheduling. GA is BOATRACING Florida in scheduling. Kind of like the last couple times they played....................


With all the UGA arrests lately, I don't think I'd be calling anyone on another team "Dopey".........


----------



## dixiecutter (Apr 5, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> They do? Washington and Oregon are neutral sites games played once. I am talking home and home SERIES scheduling.


If for some reason your home and home reference was some major destinction, then yes. But schedule a top 5 or top 10 non-conference is not unique to Uga at all, and the neutral site kickoffs are a new concept for most teams so Im struggling to understand If you ever had a valid point


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Apr 5, 2019)

I have a feeling cousin Eddie will have a  long loosing streak against the DAWGS! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 5, 2019)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> I have a feeling cousin Eddie will have a  long loosing streak against the DAWGS!
> GO DAWGS!


More like Steve Urkel.....


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 5, 2019)

dixiecutter said:


> You're actually right, those neutral-site openers are the big deal now, which is sad. Home and homes are cool- always nice to keep the money on campus and travel to other locations, well, except Sanford in Athens. Whole place smells like a bathroom and the chicks there don't shave their legs.




Could you imagine how nasty the visitor locker rooms were last year when Auburn gave the Vols the biggest Victory they’ve had in 10 years? Auburn ended their 2 YEAR losing streak.. What a joke!!

The lower 2 levels of Kneeland were full of Vol vomit and urine. The Porta Potty’s flowed all night in Knoxville..

Tomato Juice won’t help with that smell!

How does it feel to have to watch Auburn athletics this time of year? Or do you just call it a “wash” cause it gives you more time in the fall?


----------



## TinKnocker (Apr 5, 2019)

4HAND said:


> With all the UGA arrests lately, I don't think I'd be calling anyone on another team "Dopey".........


I don't think it matter what team you root for, listen to Mullen more than 5 seconds and you'll agree with the Dopey part.


----------



## TinKnocker (Apr 5, 2019)

dixiecutter said:


> I Im struggling to understand


I wish I could say I was surprised.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 5, 2019)

Maybe we’ll toughen our schedule and add Georgia Tech........


----------



## DAWG1419 (Apr 5, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Maybe we’ll toughen our schedule and add Georgia Tech........


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 5, 2019)

Pretty sure Kirby will be smacking mullet around for years to come, both out recruiting him, cherry picking who Kirby wants outta Fla and then beating him on the field.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 6, 2019)

Kirby “Fake Punt” Smart........


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 6, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Kirby “Fake Punt” Smart........


Be careful. I made fun of his fake punt and then, the national championship game happened. I've had crow steaks, crow pot pie, crow eggs and even a sweet crow pie since then. Roll Tide!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 6, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Be careful. I made fun of his fake punt and then, the national championship game happened. I've had crow steaks, crow pot pie, crow eggs and even a sweet crow pie since then. Roll Tide!


At least you got there.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 6, 2019)

bullgator said:


> At least you got there.



I would rather my team not make it than have to watch them get throttled.


----------



## dixiecutter (Apr 6, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Could you imagine how nasty the visitor locker rooms were last year when Auburn gave the Vols the biggest Victory they’ve had in 10 years? Auburn ended their 2 YEAR losing streak.. What a joke!!
> 
> The lower 2 levels of Kneeland were full of Vol vomit and urine. The Porta Potty’s flowed all night in Knoxville..
> 
> ...


It goes up and down man no different than UGA, oh except the trophies.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 6, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> They do? Washington and Oregon are neutral sites games played once. I am talking home and home SERIES scheduling.


This is funny. When I mentioned Ohio state and the big10 scheduling home and home series y'all poo-pooed the idea. I even commented Georgia stepped up and did it with Norte dame. Even playing the away game first. Now that Kirby is scheduling more, those series are the bees knees. You Georgia fans are funny. I'll have fun went it comes back to haunt him


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I would rather my team not make it than have to watch them get throttled.


You're sittin pretty then. No worries


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 6, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> You're sittin pretty then. No worries




Absolutely.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Absolutely.


It's really not as bad as ya think. I stayed up all night when Clemson beat us with 2 seconds left. I was able to hit the hay early this year. A lot earlier


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 6, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> It's really not as bad as ya think. I stayed up all night when Clemson beat us with 2 seconds left. I was able to hit the hay early this year. A lot earlier


Oh I've been there ?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> This is funny. When I mentioned Ohio state and the big10 scheduling home and home series y'all poo-pooed the idea. I even commented Georgia stepped up and did it with Norte dame. Even playing the away game first. Now that Kirby is scheduling more, those series are the bees knees. You Georgia fans are funny. I'll have fun went it comes back to haunt him



If you gonna win an NC, you got to beat the good teams sooner or later. As CKS looks to move his recruiting to an even higher level he will be going out of state to places like Florida and Texas to get the best of the best in those states.. Having those other teams on the schedule, will do nothing but help recruiting.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> If you gonna win an NC, you got to beat the good teams sooner or later. As CKS looks to move his recruiting to an even higher level he will be going out of state to places like Florida and Texas to get the best of the best in those states.. Having those other teams on the schedule, will do nothing but help recruiting.


It may help recruiting but it isn't necessary to get in the playoff.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 6, 2019)

And it may prove detrimental to get in the playoff


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> And it may prove detrimental to get in the playoff



I think Kirby is a couple of steps ahead of the rest of the coaching world. When the playoffs expand, and expand they will, SOS will become an important element to making the playoffs.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 6, 2019)

The big10 has been doing it for several years bo$$. 9 conference games and no fcs opponents. Y'all give Kirby to much credit.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> The big10 has been doing it for several years bo$$. 9 conference games and no fcs opponents. Y'all give Kirby to much credit.



Cant compare conference games with games with games against power schools. Not in the Big10 and not in the SEC. We all got our Vandy's and UT's.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I would rather my team not make it than have to watch them get throttled.


Wish granted.....


----------



## TinKnocker (Apr 6, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> This is funny. When I mentioned Ohio state and the big10 scheduling home and home series y'all poo-pooed the idea. I even commented Georgia stepped up and did it with Norte dame. Even playing the away game first. Now that Kirby is scheduling more, those series are the bees knees. You Georgia fans are funny. I'll have fun went it comes back to haunt him


Unless you can quote me  poo poo-ing on it......turn that “y’all” sideways.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 7, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> The big10 has been doing it for several years bo$$. 9 conference games and no fcs opponents. Y'all give Kirby to much credit.


The Big 10 is doing it cause they’re Conference sucks. Northwestern was in your championship game.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 7, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Wish granted.....



As long as we arent down as long as yall have been I'll be fine. ?


----------



## bullgator (Apr 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> As long as we arent down as long as yall have been I'll be fine. ?


Pffft. With Willie there’s no way I can grant that one.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 7, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Pffft. With Willie there’s no way I can grant that one.



We shall see


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 9, 2019)

Dan Mullen seems like the dad of the girl you dated in highschool who tried to be intimidating but was such a weenie it was just funny.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 9, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Dan Mullen seems like the dad of the girl you dated in highschool who tried to be intimidating but was such a weenie it was just funny.


That’s actually a great description . But he’s also a heck of a football coach.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 9, 2019)

bullgator said:


> That’s actually a great description . But he’s also a heck of a football coach.


 
Man that's being generous.  He's not a bad football coach.  I don't know why Kirby loathes him so but he does.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 9, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Man that's being generous.  He's not a bad football coach.  I don't know why Kirby loathes him so but he does.


Probably because he knows Mullen and the Gators are going to be his biggest obstacle in the SECe.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 9, 2019)

Man I can't tell if y'all really believe this or just say it because you want it to be true.  There is a pretty sizeable gap between the two programs now.  Biggest obstacle in the east for us is a pretty low bar too.  Given the outcome of the last two games that speaks pretty badly of the rest of the east.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 9, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Probably because he knows Mullen and the Gators are going to be his biggest obstacle in the SECe.


I’m more worried about GA Tech...


----------



## bullgator (Apr 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I’m more worried about GA Tech...


Yeah, I believe that......


----------



## elfiii (Apr 10, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Probably because he knows Mullen and the Gators are going to be his biggest obstacle in the SECe.



Maybe at some point in the distant future but not this year. Unless of course we perform like we did against Texas and phone it in from Athens.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Maybe at some point in the distant future but not this year. Unless of course we perform like we did against Texas and phone it in from Athens.


And you expect more? Come on,your talking about UGA football. Some things never change


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 10, 2019)

go dogs with a two game losing streak.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Some things never change




Yep. Some things never change. Like with the Buckeyes. Playing cupcake schedules every year and when they beat Northwestern for the conference championship you guys act like it's something big..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs with a two game losing streak.



Bama also has a losing streak right now!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama also has a losing streak right now!


yep. see you for chow next season. lewis smith lake. cullman co al. will die there picking okra on a hot july morning when im elfiiiiiold. ?. leaving boy here to graduate his last year. wife will be at Alabama Birmingham. roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama also has a losing streak right now!


yep. see you for chow next season. lewis smith lake. cullman co al. will die there picking okra on a hot july morning when im elfiiiiiold. ?. leaving boy here to graduate his last year. wife will be at Alabama Birmingham. roll tide.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep. Some things never change. Like with the Buckeyes. Playing cupcake schedules every year and when they beat Northwestern for the conference championship you guys act like it's something big..


Cupcake schedule? Your having another pot calling the kettle black moments.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 10, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Maybe at some point in the distant future but not this year. Unless of course we perform like we did against Texas and phone it in from Athens.


And we play like we finished last year ......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. see you for chow next season. lewis smith lake. cullman co al. will die there picking okra on a hot july morning when im elfiiiiiold. ?. leaving boy here to graduate his last year. wife will be at Alabama Birmingham. roll tide.


Heck yeah! A few of us just got back from lunch at Twisted Taco!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 10, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Cupcake schedule? Your having another pot calling the kettle black moments.



When your Championship game consists of ANYONE playing a 9-5 Northwestern, cupcake is the only thing that comes up. And when you lose to a 6-7 Purdue, "cupcake" really tightens it's grip!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 10, 2019)

I can see Tennessee putting out the dumpster fire before Florida is anything for us to worry about.  I personally don't care about that Sugar Bowl game and care even less about the end of Florida's season that they are so proud of.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 10, 2019)

If y’all play like you did against Texas the east is up for grabs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 10, 2019)

bullgator said:


> If y’all play like you did against Texas the east is up for grabs.



True opinion.  Except we could just about play that bad and still beat Florida.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 10, 2019)

Keep believing that....


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 10, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Keep believing that....



What are y'all gonna do, turn Franks loose on us?


----------



## bullgator (Apr 10, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> What are y'all gonna do, turn Franks loose on us?


Franks is the beast of the east. We’ll have Edgar Winter playing “Frankenstein” when he takes the field.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 10, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Franks is the beast of the east. We’ll have Edgar Winter playing “Frankenstein” when he takes the field.



That would be absolutely hilarious.  If Florida showed that kind of sense of humor it would make it a lot harder to hate them.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> What are y'all gonna do, turn Franks loose on us?



They would prolly be better off with Barney Franks.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> They would prolly be better off with Barney Franks.



Old Bwaney Fwank.  I wonder what he's up to now?  Wait, no I don't.  Jeez! Don't want to know.

As a UGA fan, I love that Mullen keeps running his fat mouth.  I hope he keeps on all the way until the game.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 12, 2019)

Y’all realize Florida ended up ranked higher than UGA in the final polls....


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 13, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Y’all realize Florida ended up ranked higher than UGA in the final polls....


Yes, because y’all are back.....?


----------



## bullgator (Apr 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Yes, because y’all are back.....?


Workin on it....


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 13, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Workin on it....


Pfft! Coach Urkel gots a long way to go......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 13, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Y’all realize Florida ended up ranked higher than UGA in the final polls....


I also realize UGA has a winning streak on the Gators!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Y’all realize Florida ended up ranked higher than UGA in the final polls....



See this is what I mean.  This is the kind of stuff we used to say and y'all would remind us that y'all beat us and played for the conference championship and had a much better recruiting class.  Y'all have become what we used to be.  The thing y'all used to mock.  But it's like y'all can't see it and still think we are looking up at yall as a program.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Pfft! Coach Urkel gots a long way to go......



What you got against Urkel?  Mullen is more like a host on MSNBC.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I also realize UGA has a winning streak on the Gators!


This years avatar bet is going to be a good one.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 13, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> See this is what I mean.  This is the kind of stuff we used to say and y'all would remind us that y'all beat us and played for the conference championship and had a much better recruiting class.  Y'all have become what we used to be.  The thing y'all used to mock.  But it's like y'all can't see it and still think we are looking up at yall as a program.


Dang SGD, you came back to the sports forum in high gear.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Dang SGD, you came back to the sports forum in high gear.



Am I lying?


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 13, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> What you got against Urkel?  Mullen is more like a host on MSNBC.


Lol. He’s a goober for sure.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 13, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> See this is what I mean.  This is the kind of stuff we used to say and y'all would remind us that y'all beat us and played for the conference championship and had a much better recruiting class.  Y'all have become what we used to be.  The thing y'all used to mock.  But it's like y'all can't see it and still think we are looking up at yall as a program.


i hate the gators too.  kirby will own the gators as long as he is there. much like saban owns the dogs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> i hate the gators too.  kirby will own the gators as long as he is there. much like saban owns the dogs.



I can't argue with the record but Saban has gotten danged lucky the last two times.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 13, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Am I lying?


Was I?  I just stated a verifiable fact.
Man it’s only April and we’ve got mid season form going. This year should be fun.
That reminds me, I need to get the Yeti ordered.


----------



## Gator89 (Apr 13, 2019)

It musta got under somebody's skin to generate 5 pages. 

Geaux Gators!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 13, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I can't argue with the record but Saban has gotten danged lucky the last two times.


And age is not in Saban’s favor..


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 13, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> i hate the gators too.  kirby will own the gators as long as he is there. much like saban owns the dogs.


Now don't be hatin! ??


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 13, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> And age is not in Saban’s favor..


dont matter. dogs 0-3 against the tide as far as i can recollect. under saban.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 13, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> dont matter. dogs 0-3 against the tide as far as i can recollect. under saban.


UF is the last SECe team to beat y’all in the championship game. You’ve had your way with the East since then.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 13, 2019)

bullgator said:


> UF is the last SECe team to beat y’all in the championship game. You’ve had your way with the East since then.



Hadnt thought about it but that was quite a while back


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hadnt thought about it but that was quite a while back



Florida gets to decide what parts of history are relevant.  Or they think they do.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hadnt thought about it but that was quite a while back


2008


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 13, 2019)

bullgator said:


> 2008


Good lawd time is flying


----------



## bullgator (Apr 13, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Florida gets to decide what parts of history are relevant.  Or they think they do.


Just modern history while most of us have been alive and able to appreciate cfb.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 13, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Good lawd time is flying


Faster for some than others....


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2019)

Dan Mullen isn’t the 2nd coming of Steve Spurrier and he’s in no way shape form the next Urban Meyer. As a matter of fact he’s 0-1 against the Dawgs and he’s the first Gator coach in 40 years to lose to UK....?  When he does something spectacular let’s talk about it. Spurrier could back up running his suck. Let’s see if Mullen can. Go Dawgs owning the Gators!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Dan Mullen isn’t the 2nd coming of Steve Spurrier and he’s in no way shape form the next Urban Meyer. As a matter of fact he’s 0-1 against the Dawgs and he’s the first Gator coach in 40 years to lose to UK....?  When he does something spectacular let’s talk about it. Spurrier could back up running his suck. Let’s see if Mullen can. Go Dawgs owning the Gators!!!



Hey, hey, hey!  Mullen also got Kirbstomped as the head coach of Miss State.  The only coach I know of to have such a distinction as having done it as head guy at two different schools.  Dont you cheat him out of that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2019)

That's one thing I will say for Spurrier.  I can't stand him but he backed his up.  Mullen is just a clown.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2019)

But, now he’s got elite talent that he never had at Miss St......... We better watch out he might just beat UK this year!!! He even tried the flea flicker and failed last year against the Dawgs!! Bawawahaha!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2019)

That flea flicker was comedy gold.  I wouldn't take anything for that failed flea flicker.  Poor Mullen.  Lol.  Hard to find any elite talent on Florida's roster.  Lol.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2019)

Gators taking a beatdown in this thread. 

Much like their rugby team yesterday. 
FSU 84- Uf 0


----------



## bullgator (Apr 14, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> That flea flicker was comedy gold.  I wouldn't take anything for that failed flea flicker.  Poor Mullen.  Lol.  Hard to find any elite talent on Florida's roster.  Lol.


No worries folks. Dynamite Dan is working on a fake punt.......that might actually work!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Gators taking a beatdown in this thread.
> 
> Much like their rugby team yesterday.
> FSU 84- Uf 0


Well there’s a nugget for the noles to hang their hat on....


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2019)

bullgator said:


> No worries folks. Dynamite Dan is working on a fake punt.......that might actually work!



Kirby could call three failed faked punts and we still would have manhandled the gaytors.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 14, 2019)

You might be right, but last season is over and a new one will be here in a few months. I think the Florida-Georgia game will be a good one this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2019)

bullgator said:


> You might be right, but last season is over and a new one will be here in a few months. I think the Florida-Georgia game will be a good one this year.



Me too.  I think we will stomp Florida again and that's good.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 14, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Me too.  I think we will stomp Florida again and that's good.


 I’ll take that bet! You are willing to risk your avatar on it.....right?

Don’t forget to get into the pick’ems. Some nice prizes now.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2019)

bullgator said:


> I’ll take that bet! You are willing to risk your avatar on it.....right?
> 
> Don’t forget to get into the pick’ems. Some nice prizes now.



Sure.  We are going to win and avatars don't scare me anyway.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 14, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sure.  We are going to win and avatars don't scare me anyway.


Good to have ya back dawg.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 14, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Well... Well... Lookie there...
> 
> 
> 
> Our 2 SEC bottom feeders have something else in common. Sissy schedules..


We play Bama every year and we've played really good OOC teams yearly,  some home and homes. ND, Cal, ucla, Oregon, Cincinnati, NC state Oklahoma, VT, and WV just off the top of my head. Who have yall played in that time frame? Boise State and ND? We actually have one of the toughest schedules annually. This year will be our first easy schedule with only BYU, but we've got Oklahoma in 2020 and 21 making that 4 times since 2014


----------



## kingfish (Apr 14, 2019)

Everyone is talking about that failed flea-flicker, but it wasn't too long ago that a Publix bag boy ran a fake field goal 21 yds to the house against a heavily favored Dawg team.  Publix bag boy !!!  Personally I think that The Gators are going to start routinely beating the Dawgs and ruining the year early for ya.  Get used to it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2019)

kingfish said:


> Everyone is talking about that failed flea-flicker, but it wasn't too long ago that a Publix bag boy ran a fake field goal 21 yds to the house against a heavily favored Dawg team.  Publix bag boy !!!  Personally I think that The Gators are going to start routinely beating the Dawgs and ruining the year early for ya.  Get used to it.



Take your fandom out of it and explain in specific why you think this.  I keep seeing Florida fans saying this even though they have been beaten badly the last two times and UGA is recruiting on a different planet from Florida.  There are more five star recruits on our offensive line than Florida has on their entire team.  So what leads you to believe that Florida has any reasonable hope of ruining our season other than you just wish it would happen?  yall are the past.  Get used to it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Well there’s a nugget for the noles to hang their hat on....



I have no idea what kind of score that is but it sounds BAD


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2019)

You can look for more around the end of November!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You can look for more around the end of November!


With Wet Willie?


----------



## bullgator (Apr 14, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> There are more five star recruits on our offensive line than Florida has on their entire team.


Clay Webb was a great get for you. That guy is going to be a first team All American in two years.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 14, 2019)

Avatar bets in April!!!!! I like it! Go Dawgs owning the Lizards the last 2 years and the overall series.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Avatar bets in April!!!!! I like it! Go Dawgs owning the Lizards the last 2 years and the overall series.....



Is it just a coincidence that this coincided with my return?


----------



## bullgator (Apr 14, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Is it just a coincidence that this coincided with my return?


Your an old  from way back.......


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 14, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Your an old  from way back.......



Sometimes I'm not even trying to do that and people go crazy.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 14, 2019)

bullgator said:


> With Wet Willie?



Absolutely


----------



## bullgator (Apr 14, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Sometimes I'm not even trying to do that and people go crazy.


When your good, your good.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 15, 2019)

elfiii said:


> *Dan Mullen takes shot at Georgia: 'We play Florida State, they are trying to catch up to us'*
> 
> 
> UGA v UF series Lifetime - Georgia - 52 wins, Florida - 43 wins. It's going to be 53-43 come this November.
> ...



You done broke some gaturd hearts by splashing them with hard cold reality.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 15, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We play Bama every year and we've played really good OOC teams yearly,  some home and homes. ND, Cal, ucla, Oregon, Cincinnati, NC state Oklahoma, VT, and WV just off the top of my head. Who have yall played in that time frame? Boise State and ND? We actually have one of the toughest schedules annually. This year will be our first easy schedule with only BYU, but we've got Oklahoma in 2020 and 21 making that 4 times since 2014




Your opinion..

The article states


> Auburn, like Tennessee, hasn’t had any regular seasons since 2006 where it has played two non-conference games against Power 5 competition.



https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-uga-schedule-kirby-mcgarity-mullen

Tennessee picks EASY games out of conference. And when the Vols get their last remaining tooth kicked in by one of the teams you listed like West Virginia you go all doctor hyde and flip to the other side. Remember when you started a whole thread about how there was no way the Vols could lose to West Virginia. The Virginia Tech games was a JOKE! By 2 unranked teams. The only 2 kind of people that were celebrating that joke were loser Vols and Hokies!

The Vols are a joke. It doesn't matter if you played in the ACC the Noles would beat you!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 15, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Clay Webb was a great get for you. That guy is going to be a first team All American in two years.



Agree Bull, if he can crack our suddenly super stout OL. He may need to play H Back or something...


----------



## bullgator (Apr 15, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Agree Bull, if he can crack our suddenly super stout OL. He may need to play H Back or something...


I think he’ll be the leader of that line soon enough.


----------



## kingfish (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 15, 2019)

kingfish said:


> View attachment 965898


ouch?


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2019)

kingfish said:


> View attachment 965898



We won the SEC in ‘17 there genius.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 15, 2019)

kingfish said:


> Everyone is talking about that failed flea-flicker, but it wasn't too long ago that a Publix bag boy ran a fake field goal 21 yds to the house against a heavily favored Dawg team.  Publix bag boy !!!  Personally I think that The Gators are going to start routinely beating the Dawgs and ruining the year early for ya.  Get used to it.





This is the height of arrogance - kind of like an ant crawling up an elephant's hind leg with rape on its' mind.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2019)

elfiii said:


> This is the height of arrogance - kind of like an ant crawling up an elephant's hind leg with rape on its' mind.



Dan Mullen and his band of pervert ants.


----------



## kingfish (Apr 15, 2019)

First off thank you so much for the compliment there Mr. South GA Dawg.  I'm not a genius but my youngest brother is certified Mensa which is pretty cool.  I tell you what, I sense an awful lot of fear on this thread.  Mullen and his pervert ants might have a lot more than just **** on their minds for the Dawgs.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 15, 2019)

kingfish said:


> First off thank you so much for the compliment there Mr. South GA Dawg.  I'm not a genius but my youngest brother is certified Mensa which is pretty cool.  I tell you what, I sense an awful lot of fear on this thread.  Mullen and his pervert ants might have a lot more than just **** on their minds for the Dawgs.


Prepare for more than a few beat downs gaytur boy....


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 15, 2019)

kingfish said:


> First off thank you so much for the compliment there Mr. South GA Dawg.  I'm not a genius but my youngest brother is certified Mensa which is pretty cool.  I tell you what, I sense an awful lot of fear on this thread.  Mullen and his pervert ants might have a lot more than just **** on their minds for the Dawgs.



Yeah I don’t care about any of that.  Nobody is worried about the gaytors, Mr. Pervert Ant. You’re delusional.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 15, 2019)

kingfish said:


> First off thank you so much for the compliment there Mr. South GA Dawg.  I'm not a genius but my youngest brother is certified Mensa which is pretty cool.  I tell you what, I sense an awful lot of fear on this thread.  Mullen and his pervert ants might have a lot more than just **** on their minds for the Dawgs.


Is your  brother a Gator fan? If you say yes, then we know that you're lying about the Mensa thing


----------



## kingfish (Apr 15, 2019)

Ok, that's funny.  Well played.  Yes he is, graduated from UF in computer engineering, just retired from IBM.  Lives in Atlanta though.  Says during football season there is a funny smell over the city.  Said it's kind of a mix, kind of like wet bulldog and coming up short every year.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 15, 2019)

kingfish said:


> Ok, that's funny.  Well played.  Yes he is, graduated from UF in computer engineering, just retired from IBM.  Lives in Atlanta though.  Says during football season there is a funny smell over the city.  Said it's kind of a mix, kind of like wet bulldog and coming up short every year.


I'm not a Dawg fan or a Gator fan so I get to agree with each side of the insults. And by the way, both sides make really good points


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 15, 2019)

Getting a little chippy up in here


----------



## bullgator (Apr 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Getting a little chippy up in here


Especially with a long hot summer to get through....


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Apr 16, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Your opinion..
> 
> The article states
> 
> ...


Don't matter,  we still have one of the toughest schedules annually.


Browning Slayer said:


> Your opinion..
> 
> The article states
> 
> ...


Easy? I just listed 9 teams,  which most were highly ranked,  cal was 9th and 12th,


Browning Slayer said:


> Your opinion..
> 
> The article states
> 
> ...


My opinion? It's fact. Who cares if there was 2 power 5 OOC teams a year,  when one of the power 5 teams is usually highly ranked and your playing the most dominant football team ever each year?  Again who have yall played in that time frame? And whatever team was playing in the Bristol game would have celebrated. Every win is a celebration. 

You talk a lot for a team that hasn't scheduled  respected opponents, is on a 2 game losing streak and only won 5 of its last 8 games


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 16, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> You talk a lot for a team that hasn't scheduled  respected opponents, is on a 2 game losing streak and only won 5 of its last 8 games



And ANY Vol would love to have ^that^...  

Cause your Daddy is undefeated in the East the last 2 seasons..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 16, 2019)

Wont be long now


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wont be long now




Nope..
UGA's Spring Game is this Saturday!!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2019)

kingfish said:


> Ok, that's funny.  Well played.  Yes he is, graduated from UF in computer engineering, just retired from IBM.  Lives in Atlanta though.  Says during football season there is a funny smell over the city.  Said it's kind of a mix, kind of like wet bulldog and coming up short every year.


 
Remind me again who won the cocktail party last year?  Year before?  Did UGA or
Floriduh win an SEC championship last?  Y’all smell like dirty drawers.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 16, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Remind me again who won the cocktail party last year?  Year before?  Did UGA or
> Floriduh win an SEC championship last?  Y’all smell like dirty drawers.




And in those 2 games we outscored them by 54 points... 9 extra touchdowns...


----------



## Gator89 (Apr 16, 2019)

Mullinz is livin' rent free in some of y'all's noggins!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 16, 2019)

Big Kirby let lil' mullett and lil' st nicki and nearly all others plan and play their spring games all on the same day, last Saturday, each getting a few recruits to attend,  
while expertly planning HIS own spring game for the following weekend, therefore inviting ALL the good players in the Country and getting a yes from many, who will get to see around 80k fans for a Spring Football Game.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2019)

Gator89 said:


> Mullinz is livin' rent free in some of y'all's noggins!



Think you've got that backwards, junior.  Mullen can not stop flapping his gums about UGA.  Even though he has been steam rolled by them the last three times he's faced them.  That's stupid.  Dan Mullen has a tramp stamp.


----------



## Gator89 (Apr 16, 2019)

Stolen from the SEC Network FB page:

Florida Gators Football's reported spring game attendance: 39,476

39 - years since Georgia's last national title
476 - games Georgia has played since its last national title

Gotta love rivalries. (h/t Reddit/CFB)


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2019)

Gator89 said:


> Stolen from the SEC Network FB page:
> 
> Florida Gators Football's reported spring game attendance: 39,476
> 
> ...



Whatever gets you through the night.  Floriduh fans are the only ones that care about this.  Remind me, who won last year?


----------



## bullgator (Apr 16, 2019)

Gator89 said:


> Mullinz is livin' rent free in some of y'all's noggins!


They can’t stand we have a coach with a sense of humor........again. Good lord, they won the SEC east twice, so did MacElwain


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2019)

bullgator said:


> They can’t stand we have a coach with a sense of humor........again. Good lord, they won the SEC east twice, so did MacElwain



Sense of humor?  I think he's just stupid.  Not that it isn't funny.  It's just unintentionally funny.  Can not wait to see what Kirby does to this tool this year.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 16, 2019)

Don’t make Kirby mad he may storm cow town again and remove another coach.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 16, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Don’t make Kirby mad he may storm cow town again and remove another coach.



I think Kirby takes a lot of pleasure in beating the head pervert ant.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2019)

1980 ...


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 16, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1980 ...


Come on Quack that didn’t even sting.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Come on Quack that didn’t even sting.....



It's all I got . . .


----------



## bullgator (Apr 17, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Don’t make Kirby mad he may storm cow town again and remove another coach.


Pffft, MacElwain even did that y’all. Yep, I’m sensing a nervousness in the sackdragger nation.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 17, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Pffft, MacElwain even did that y’all. Yep, I’m sensing a nervousness in the sackdragger nation.


My brother let me explain. I can promise you no nervousness at all. We have beat you guys easily two years in a row. Not sure how y’all got so good over night. Mullen running his suck makes all of it so much sweeter. Kirby is going stomp him. Go Dawgs silly gator!


----------



## Gator89 (Apr 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> My brother let me explain. I can promise you no nervousness at all. We have beat you guys easily two years in a row. Not sure how y’all got so good over night. Mullen running his suck makes all of it so much sweeter. Kirby is going stomp him. Go Dawgs silly gator!



Ask the Tampa Bay Lightning how that "sure thing" worked out....


----------



## joepuppy (Apr 17, 2019)

It's awful early for this level of smack talk. I see this thread getting reposted and drug back out around the end of October.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 17, 2019)

Stand clear Joe the Vols may get smacked around by Kirby,too.


----------



## joepuppy (Apr 17, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Stand clear Joe the Vols may get smacked around by Kirby,too.


Probably so. I agree there is a sizeable gap between UGA and other east schools.If we get beat by the dawgs and still beat the gators, I will call it a good year. We are still a couple of recruiting classes from having the speed and size to compete in the SEC. Upsets happen all the time, though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> It's awful early for this level of smack talk. I see this thread getting reposted and drug back out around the end of October.



Tough for losers to talk smack. When you OWN the Division for 2 years and are running undefeated we can talk all day long. 

The rest of you just drool..


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 17, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Uh oh. I gotta feeling that this thread is going to last a while


At least someone on here was right about something


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 17, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> Probably so. I agree there is a sizeable gap between UGA and other east schools.If we get beat by the dawgs and still beat the gators, I will call it a good year. We are still a couple of recruiting classes from having the speed and size to compete in the SEC. Upsets happen all the time, though.



I never take any game for granted. I am scared to death every time we line up against any Team in the SEC. I  dont think anybody is going to change the talent gap anytime soon in the East, in fact I think it will just keep getting wider for a few more years. But talent alone will not win you a single game. There are a lot of other factors like Coaching, leadership, chemistry, and some times luck. Upsets happen every year.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> My brother let me explain. I can promise you no nervousness at all. We have beat you guys easily two years in a row. Not sure how y’all got so good over night. Mullen running his suck makes all of it so much sweeter. Kirby is going stomp him. Go Dawgs silly gator!


Just some off-season fun. 
With that said, UF was a different team at the end of the season than they were when we played UGA. I’m not saying they would’ve beat you, but I’m not sayin they wouldn’t. 
The boss got this right for both of us in#171


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2019)

bullgator said:


> The boss got this right for both of us in#171




Oh no he didn't! Charlie is a pessimist like Munson.

Jeff and I are the right ones. The Dawgs are going to pound everyone this season and get back to the Benz for another re-match with Bama. It's going to be UGA and Bama for the next 3 years until Saban retires. Then it'll be UGA and some crap team from the West from here on out.


----------



## joepuppy (Apr 17, 2019)

At least there's some life in this place.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm ready to see if Kirby takes the next step in being a head coach. I think that he's a great coach when everything is going like it's supposed to go. When another team is coming back (Bama) or a  good team is beating them from the get go(LSU, TEXAS) he has that, oh no what now look.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 17, 2019)

joepuppy said:


> At least there's some life in this place.



You're welcome.  They hate me but they need me.  And I don't care so everybody wins.?


----------



## bullgator (Apr 17, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh no he didn't! Charlie is a pessimist like Munson.
> 
> Jeff and I are the right ones. The Dawgs are going to pound everyone this season and get back to the Benz for another re-match with Bama. It's going to be UGA and Bama for the next 3 years until Saban retires. Then it'll be UGA and some crap team from the West from here on out.


Kirby throws the season so he does have to face Saban again. He reminds me of Henry Winkler in The Waterboy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 17, 2019)

bullgator said:


> Kirby throws the season so he does have to face Saban again. He reminds me of Henry Winkler in The Waterboy.



Mullen reminds me of Shooter McGavin.  All blow and go and seems to think it's his time but he ain't got what it takes.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 17, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Mullen reminds me of Shooter McGavin.  All blow and go and seems to think it's his time but he ain't got what it takes.


Dat a goot one


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 17, 2019)

Looks like elite Tx DB Jalen Kimber, fresh off the  is it to lizard fest in cow town, just committed to the Dogs.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 17, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like elite Tx DB Jalen Kimber, fresh off the  is it to lizard fest in cow town, just committed to the Dogs.


I think that’s a pretty good get if true.


----------



## Danuwoa (Apr 17, 2019)

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like elite Tx DB Jalen Kimber, fresh off the  is it to lizard fest in cow town, just committed to the Dogs.



More proof that Mullen says it how it is??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2019)

bullgator said:


> I think that’s a pretty good get if true.


https://www.dawgnation.com/football...len-kimber-decides-to-bring-boogieland-to-uga

Kirby don't play around. He practices what he preaches. Execution!


----------

